# Tex Blast



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

WELCOME!

I don't know where to get the sand, but just wanted to welcome you. There are several members here in Colorado, and it is always good to see more!


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard, DC. UNC!

Tommy


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

*DC*, it seems tex-blast was sand blasting product that appears to have been popular with aquarists a decade ago. there are many more choices available today, so pretty much any inert 1-2mm sandy gravel of the color you like will approximate the benefits of tex-blast in a planted tank.

two inert 1-2mm (no thicker than a nickel) gravels from Carib Sea would be;

Peace River _Substrate_ - Product #: 00832 (20 lb. bag); 00862 (50 lb. bag).
completely inert (reds and browns) freshwater








Ivory Coast _Sand_ - Product #: 00223 (20 lb.); 00253 (50 lb.).
buffers for Cichlids (browns and white) brackishwater









this 1-2mm size is a great compromise for those who like the look of sand(<1mm) have fish who like to dig a little, yet can avoid the compaction problems of sand by using something close to a plant appropriete substrate(2-5mm) grain size.

there are many other 1-2mm substrates around in black, white, any natural color you like. the pictures above are a darker than how the colors will appear in your tank.


----------



## DC.UNC (Dec 7, 2006)

What about using my two bags of Flourite as a 2 inch base and adding some "inert" play sand from home depot on top. About an inch to an inch and a half, then half an inch more of the Flourite on top? Will this give me desired results, or will the sand sink below the Flourite and eventually be ineffective?


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

They sell TEX BLAST around here at LFS. I know that doesn't help you much.


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

There is a store in austin texas called aquatek that sells it. Maybe you could call them up and ask about their supplier.


----------



## TWood (Nov 1, 2005)

The company is called Tec Minerals. Do a search and find their website, then ask where they sell in your area.


----------

